# Sony Smart TV won't connect to WIFI



## slambresi (Oct 1, 2014)

Model KDL-55EX640.
When I preform a scan, it will not find any wifi networks at all. I have unplugged, did a factory reset, put the LAN adapter in HDMI 2, reset router, etc...it used to work fine. I even set my iPhone as a Hotspot to see if it could recognize that and nothing!

Can the LAN adapters go bad? I cannot manually enter IP address when I choose WIRELESS setup, and obviously choosing a WIRED setup doesn't work.

Thanks


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

What LAN adapter are you using?
Did you mean HDMI or maybe USB?


----------



## slambresi (Oct 1, 2014)

Sorry - the wireless network adapter. The USB (UWA-BR100) that came with the TV seems to be on the fritz.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Has it worked before?
The adapter is geared to work on the 5GHz band for wireless. Is your router able to support this band and if so is the router setup to run 2.4GHz and 5GHz bands (dual-band)?


----------



## slambresi (Oct 1, 2014)

Yep - it used to work fine. My router is set up to run dual. Like I said, on the tv when I used to go to network setup, it would pick up any and all wifi networks near my house (mine, then neighbors, etc.) - now it picks up ZERO home wifi networks. Something is off...


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

On the TV check this, unless you already have

Home > Settings > Setup > Network > Home Network Setup.
Select Media Server troubleshooting. Press Yes

Home > Settings > Setup > Network > Network Setup > View Network Settings and status. Select check

Also have you applied the firmware update for the TV.
http://esupport.sony.com/US/p/model...te_id=1&region_id=1&tab=download#/downloadTab


----------

